# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Moccasins

## Survival Guy 10

where do u primitive guys buy your moccasins if u do buy them

----------


## crashdive123

Just a hunch, but I'd imagine that the "primitive" guys make their own or trade for hand made moccasins.

----------


## Rick

If you're interested in making them, we have a thread on that. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ccasin+pattern

----------


## Survival Guy 10

i was gonna buy a pair but i didnt know where to find some good quality ones

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

on my to-do list this summer

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

I have made a couple of pair, but DW and I mostly wear moc's made by Carl Dyer.

http://www.carldyers.com/

----------


## your_comforting_company

As one of the "primitive" guys, I make my own from bark-tanned deer leather for the soles and braintan buckskin for the uppers. There's a thread around here somewhere about "buckskin wardrobe" that has pics of the wraps I made.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

i am kinda worried about making a pair for the first time i was gonna buy a pair and then use them as sort of a reference point

----------


## gryffynklm

A second for Carl Dyer.

----------


## rwc1969

I plan on making a pair when I find time using the buckskin ycc sent me, and my veg tan hide. There are lots of cut and paste designs on the net for them.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Let your own foot be the pattern, and your imagination guide your needle. For a first time, I would refrain from being too elaborate. Just make basic footwear. They don't have to be elegant to be functional.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## drunkenmoon

for about a decade now ive been using tabi. and not just cause they make me look like a ninja. tabi are more form fitting then mocs, generaly are made of higher quality material (mine are calfskin leather, not the rawhide used in most moccasins) and last longer. they are easier to water proof ( i use a salve of bear grease in which fireweed flowers have been boiled and i add alum as a mordant just before application) and clean as well. i get mine from http://www.leathertabi.net they typicaly last me 2 years, depending on how cacti rich the area i'm operating in is.

----------


## Old GI

A little bird whispered to me that I may be getting a handmade pair for Christmas.  Made by an old Mescalero Apache warrior (USMC sniper in VN).  In addition to being excited about just receiving such a gift, I am humbled and honored.  Oh, I'm eagerly awaiting Christmas this year for receiving in addition to giving, it's been a lot of years.

----------


## shooter_250

Look up PackRatLeather...she's in Utah...I have an excellent ppppair...Knee high, laces on the inside, elk skin, soft ,,,custom made, including shipping for $100, can't beat that.

God Bless

Lee

----------


## NavySurvivor16

Hey man, i saw you're post an' i was in the same perdicament you're in now, this is a pair i would suggest, i have a pair an' i LOVE them, very comfortable. almost like you're not wearing anything

http://sodhoppers.com/html/styles.html

----------


## shiftyer1

Does anyone have any experience with the minnetonka brand mocs?

----------


## Highhawk1948

I have had two pairs of Navaho Moccasins.  They last forever, almost, with the rawhide sole.  Kaibab Moccasins, Tuscon, Arizonia.  I visited their shop the last time I purchased a pair for my wife and I.  They are authentic made by the Navaho.  Google them.  

Sorry for not participating lately,(got a message from the forum), I have been up in Georgia on the forest fires.  Georgia and Florida have a serious problem.

----------


## kyratshooter

YCC, I know you are into primitive but those moccs are soo badddd!

As official mocc maker for an extended family of reenactors, that are still having grouth spurts, I make a couple dozen pair each year.  The best insturctions on the internet are here.

http://www.nativetech.org/seminole/moccasins/index.php

If you follow the instructions you will have a very usable pair of moccs in a couple of hours.  You can add soles or reinforcement where you wish.  Often the best way to add protection to the sole is a simple insole.

I would make a trial run using canvas first, get the pattern and sewing technique down and then switch to leather.  I generally use elkhide for the uppers and boar hide for the soles.  I have tender feet so I use 2-3 layers of the pigskin. 

This site is supported by the University of FL and the materials are historically documented for the time period.  

Even though these are listed as Creek Seminole they are a universal pattern and can be modified to suit your needs.

----------


## Rick

Well since you don't like them I guess he won't be loanin' em to you. You can just go barefoot.

----------


## crashdive123

I think they are pretty slick looking.  I like them.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well since you don't like them I guess he won't be loanin' em to you. You can just go barefoot.


Not barefoot yet Rick.  I have some of my own.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The one on the right is from the Fl state university website.

The one on the right is a pattern taken from moccs excivated at Ft Legioneer in PA from the Frech and Indian war.

Both pair have boarhide soles and elk uppers.

----------


## Kortoso

> Does anyone have any experience with the minnetonka brand mocs?


As a medieval reenactor, I started out with knee-high Minnetonka mocs. Not historically accurate, and as it turns out, not very durable. If it's all you can get, then go for it.  :Smile: 

Currently I have a pair made by Steger. They're not the tall mukluks but their "Apache" mocs. Very comfortable and durable. Figure on spending $100 on a good pair.

http://www.mukluks.com/

----------


## FVR

I've had a pair of Arrow mocs for ages.  They started out as the French style, but I cut off all the elkskin as they were a pia to put on.  I've tried to make mocs, they turn out but they hurt my feet.  The Arrows have a thick boar sole that is very supportive.  And they have a lifetime gaurantee.

----------


## postman

I made my own from moose hide. I got the pattern from Tandy Leather for under 10 bucks, it was easy to follow and they were simple to make. The finished mocs look and fit great, I even wore them hunting a couple of times this season. Theres nothing better for stalking and still hunting.

----------


## SemperFi

without going off subject here , after watching dual survival awhile back I made a pair of hiking/tennis shoes out of old tire treads , and I gotta say its really easy to do , all I needed was some para-chord and a good knife (cutting through old tires might seem easy depending what you have lying around ,like if your in the wilderness you cant pick; steel radials are a bear to cut!!) however they make great soles and in a pinch you wont be barefoot!

----------


## oldtrap59

Bought a pair of knee highs with laces years ago when traveling out west. Lasted several years under light use. Not sure who made them. I now have a pair of Carl Dyers mocs. Love em.

Oldtrap

----------


## matt47

Photo238.jpgI agree making your own from your own tanned buckskin is the way to go, but yea a buckskin sole won't last long and will require constant repairs/re-soling unless you use a bark-tanned or more durable sole. Right now I am using buckskin half-leggings/apache boot tops with regular shoes and they work great for keeping thorns and spinifex from getting into my feet , until I make my own full buckskin apache boots that is what I use for now..

----------


## Old GI

> without going off subject here , after watching dual survival awhile back I made a pair of hiking/tennis shoes out of old tire treads , and I gotta say its really easy to do , all I needed was some para-chord and a good knife (cutting through old tires might seem easy depending what you have lying around ,like if your in the wilderness you cant pick; steel radials are a bear to cut!!) however they make great soles and in a pinch you wont be barefoot!



Ho Chi Minh sandals?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

If anyone is looking to purchase a quality pair of moccasins I highly recommend the Arrow Moccasins company.
http://www.arrowmoc.com/

I purchased the French Canadian Mocs over five years ago and have been very pleased.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I make mine.

Dyer offers some that can be bought

LL bean used to sell a simple camp moccasin, no idea if they still do.

Most of mine are high top ones lined with rabbit fur.

For summer I make ho chi min's (add a wool sock for cooler wear / more foot protection when wanted.)

I do have a couple low quarter moccasins that my kids made from "kits" that the scouts bought.  I think hobby lobby sold them for a bit.  These are basically unlined leather bobby socks, but nice enough to slip on when you just want to slip out back for a minute etc.

My next experiment this fall will be putting a tire tread sole on the bottom of a moc to make a kind of boot thing.  No idea how that is gonna work out.

----------

